# Orbea Gain IWOC Blue Tooth issue



## youngoldbloke (26 Sep 2018)

The Blue tooth connection takes for ever - if at all, and recently has started disconnecting during a ride. The app is no longer telling me my distance covered and power levels. However when I get home the full activity information has downloaded itself to my laptop - including distance. I can't work out whether it's the phone or the IWOC in the bike that's at fault. I've reinstalled the app, on a Huawei Android phone. Any thoughts?


----------



## NickWi (26 Sep 2018)

Things like this are always tricky to trace, however the first thing I would do would be to see if you can pair the IWOC with another phone. It may not resolve the problem if the bike is at fault, but at least you'll have found out at which end the problem's at.

BTY I've never had any connection issues between my D20 and my Galaxy S5, (apart from the fact having the two paired and tracking an 'activity' drains the battery on the phone faster than Donald Tusk says no to anything Theresa May suggest!).


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Sep 2018)

Unfortunately no other smart phone easily available, but after wading through many pages of pages of IWOC user manual, I realise that the on-phone ebikemotion app is also usable on a conventional bike to record activity and give on-ride information - therefore it should be possible to see whether the app on the phone is the problem by trying it with a non-ebike - shouldn't it? BTW it connected OK today, but still gave no distance covered or gradient information, however ALL that information had been downloaded to my dashboard when I checked later.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Sep 2018)

Tested the app on a non-ebike. Same issues - no distance shown, gradient shown at a constant 25% (definitely not!). When home saved the 'activity' and all the information was visible in the 'activities' section, on the phone, and subsequently on my dashboard on the laptop, (but no weather information) so the information is being registered somewhere but not appearing on my phone screen. (edit - during the ride) Next step - find another smartphone?


----------



## NickWi (29 Sep 2018)

Just a thought, when you deleted and reinstalled the phone app, did you also delete the bluetooth pairing info and re-pair? I haven't had this issue with the Gain app, but I have had it with another device I had trouble with the once.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Sep 2018)

NickWi said:


> Just a thought, when you deleted and reinstalled the phone app, did you also delete the bluetooth pairing info and re-pair? I haven't had this issue with the Gain app, but I have had it with another device I had trouble with the once.


I'll check that. It connected (relatively) quickly today, but I think I must try another phone too, as once connected the information is being recorded (and downloads later OK), but not all shown on the phone screen during the ride - no distance covered or gradient information. Could this be some gps issue? - and it's the same when on a non-ebike, (no blue tooth involved) as I said above. I think the app has been updated a couple of times recently as well. It was working OK a couple of weeks ago (once connected!}


----------



## NickWi (30 Sep 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'll check that. It connected (relatively) quickly today, but I think I must try another phone too, as once connected the information is being recorded (and downloads later OK), but not all shown on the phone screen during the ride - no distance covered or gradient information. Could this be some gps issue? - and it's the same when on a non-ebike, (no blue tooth involved) as I said above. I think the app has been updated a couple of times recently as well. It was working OK a couple of weeks ago (once connected!}



Have you checked the 'permissions' within the settings of the app on your phone? If location isn't switched on GPS won't work. On my Android Galaxy the only permissions asked are Location and Storage.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2018)

Funny isn't it - third world issues we have.... I'll stick with my olde worlde Garmin 705... hee hee... 

PS did your cranks fall off ?


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Dec 2018)

A new phone seems to have fixed it - a Moto E5 paired immediately. Yet to fully test the new set up but looking good. Moto E5 has huge battery too. Had been using a powerbank with the Huawei P8 Lite, but may not need it now. After much searching the net discovered Huawei apparently known for GPS/bluetooth issues - suggested by some joker that they should be renamed 'Whereawei' .


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jan 2019)

Had further problems with the app. Error 22 message on the phone (Moto E5) after not connecting to the bike. Orbea not very helpful - latest email told me I can still enjoy the bike without the app (!!!!) but no explanation as to what error 22 might be. Recently all seemed to have resolved, but the other day an 'error 133' message on the phone before it finally connected. The ride was then successfully recorded and downloaded, but did not show speed while on the ride. Even when the app is 'working' gradient is not shown, and the download to the dashboard consistently under reports distance covered by 10% (compared with the figure on the app screen, which seems fairly accurate). The bike itself is great, but the app leaves a lot to be desired. Looking at other forums I've discovered I'm not alone in having problems. Anyone know what errors 22 and 133 might be?


----------



## NickWi (11 Jan 2019)

TBH, I've given up on the App. My phone somehow lost the free maps I'd download, using the app whilst connected & riding drained the battery on my phone faster than a sieve with extra large mesh and I didn't really like mounting the phone on the bars. All I use it now for is to check what power is left in the battery post ride and occasionally have an experiment with the power assist levels. 

Ref error codes, have you asked Ebikemotion ( https://www.ebikemotion.com/web/contact/)? They're the software developers and when I contacted them with a query about not being able to swap from KPH to MPH earlier last year they both responded very quickly and released an update to the App software a few days later.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Jan 2019)

NickWi said:


> TBH, I've given up on the App. My phone somehow lost the free maps I'd download, using the app whilst connected & riding drained the battery on my phone faster than a sieve with extra large mesh and I didn't really like mounting the phone on the bars. All I use it now for is to check what power is left in the battery post ride and occasionally have an experiment with the power assist levels.
> 
> Ref error codes, have you asked Ebikemotion ( https://www.ebikemotion.com/web/contact/)? They're the software developers and when I contacted them with a query about not being able to swap from KPH to MPH earlier last year they both responded very quickly and released an update to the App software a few days later.



My MOTO E5 has a big battery and copes well, but I had to use a powerbank with an older Huawei. The app will not connect to the bike at all currently and I'm getting the 'error 22' message again. It will record ride activity, but none of the bike information. I do find it useful (if and when it works) for speed, battery and power levels during the ride, but the information that is uploaded is pretty suspect- and the cadence and calories used figures on the dashboard are pure fiction. Thanks for the link - I've sent them a list of the problems I'm experiencing!


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Jan 2019)

Emailed ebm last Saturday re error codes 133 and 22 on phone but no quick response for me.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Jan 2019)

Still no reply. Emailed them again after 1 week. Also emailed another address earlier this week - no reply either. I'm not impressed by their customer service. Why can't they tell me what the error codes mean? I don't know enough about these things to know whether the fault is with the bike, the phone or the app. Here is the message I get when I try to connect the bike with the phone:







I sometimes get an error 133 message too.


----------



## NickWi (24 Jan 2019)

Sorry I can't comment on whether this is a Phone or App error, maybe someome with better knowledge of phone systems could answer that, but I did find this ( https://www.ebikemotion.com/web/error-codes-reference/ ) on the internet about Ebikemotion errors.

I've no idea what "_22 PHASEI CONNECTION ERROR Check the motor wire connection. Restart the eBike System. If the problem persists, contact your eBike dealer_." actually means or even if it relates to Gains, but it does sound like a loose connection or break in the wiring to me. Unfortunately error codes also don't get anywhere high enough as 133. In addition I also found this ( https://www.orbea.com/downloads/Dealer_APP_Manual_Gain_EN.pdf ) which refers to a dealer app that has error code diagnostics within it. 

Lastly, I found this ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.usal.bisite.dealer_ebikemotion&hl=en_GB ) which appears to be the Dealer App. Obviously I can't comment on its authenticity and I haven't downloaded or tried but, you know how these things are, twenty four hours after the manufacturer releases something supposedly confidential, some geek uploads it for the world to use. 

If that error 22 code is a wiring issue the you ought to be heading to the dealer first as the bike should still be under warranty.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks for your research NickWi. I think I've seen those pages. The error codes appear to be the ones relating to the bike's mal-function:
'REMEMBERIf there is any error, the iWoc® will show you by flashing the RGB LED in RED colour flashing. *Please connect your smartphone and open ebikemotion® APP* to get a detailed description about the error.'
My problem has been in not being able to connect the phone to the bike in the first place, otherwise the iWoc function and the bike operation has been fine.
Anyway I finally *did* manage to connect to the bike yesterday. After trawling the internet I found a suggestion that I put the phone into aeroplane mode briefly, then unpair the device, and start over again. And it connected! I now need a test run to see whether the connection holds and how the app behaves.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Feb 2019)

I was not impressed that I never had a reply to my emails regarding error messages and other problems with the app, but there was another update a couple of days ago which seems to have resolved many of the issues I was complaining about. The BT connection is now fast and more reliable (though it has dropped out during rides). The gradient information on screen has gone, replaced by a 'pace' (km/min) reading, and recorded ride distance is now pretty accurate, and uploads as such. So - 'fingers crossed' - it appears it was not a problem with the bike, or with my phone/s. A little more communication by Ebikemotion with users would be welcome.


----------



## Rosie 5678 (5 Feb 2020)

Hi,
I've just bought a d50 and I'm experiencing problems with the app. It appears not to record the ride when it loses an internet signal. It comes up that the ride was interrupted. Most of where I ride us without phone signal so it's a rather pointless app for me


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Feb 2020)

Rosie 5678 said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought a d50 and I'm experiencing problems with the app. It appears not to record the ride when it loses an internet signal. It comes up that the ride was interrupted. Most of where I ride us without phone signal so it's a rather pointless app for me


I had a lot of hassle with the app earlier on, but now it works pretty well, remaining connected during the duration of the ride. It was dropping out a lot and once that happened it wouldn't upload that part of the ride (in spite of offering to!). I think it was more a GPS problem than the internet or phone signal. Check your GPS on the phone. I also link with bike before every ride, I don't think it is actually paired - the app certainly doesn't automatically recognise the bike. Good luck. It is a lot more reliable than it used to be!
- though I had a problem recently in trying to renew my 3.99 map subscription - it didn't download after I'd paid for it. Foolishly I tried again and the same happened. EBM haven't answered my emails and pay-pal decided I had no case so I'm 7.98 out of pocket - beware when your annual map sub needs renewal


----------



## Rosie 5678 (10 Feb 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> I had a lot of hassle with the app earlier on, but now it works pretty well, remaining connected during the duration of the ride. It was dropping out a lot and once that happened it wouldn't upload that part of the ride (in spite of offering to!). I think it was more a GPS problem than the internet or phone signal. Check your GPS on the phone. I also link with bike before every ride, I don't think it is actually paired - the app certainly doesn't automatically recognise the bike. Good luck. It is a lot more reliable than it used to be!
> - though I had a problem recently in trying to renew my 3.99 map subscription - it didn't download after I'd paid for it. Foolishly I tried again and the same happened. EBM haven't answered my emails and pay-pal decided I had no case so I'm 7.98 out of pocket - beware when your annual map sub needs renewal


Thank you for your comments. I have experienced problems with downloading the maps and I was charged for them but they wouldn't upload. I did manage to get in touch with them and they responded fairly quickly (a matter of hours) and they issued a refund. To be honest, I'm not sure if I will try and bother with the app as I kind of know where I'm going and I have a Garmin watch but it would be nice to have some sort of device that would record my total mileage for the bike. I'm quite interested in seeing how many miles I do in a year. Mind if this weather continues it will be a big fat zero 😅


----------

